# Riders Rasp



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

RidersRasp? and Natural Hoof Care Company

I just saw this in a catalog:shock:
Why would anyone buy this? If you don't know how to trim feet then why would you need this? I certainly would'nt want to risk unbalancing my horses feet. My farrier is the only person I trust to touch my horses feet.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually, I wouldn't agree. Sometime my horses feet chip off on top. I rasp the chips off and round the edge, so would be no new chipping until the next visit from my farrier. This way you won't unbalance their feet still you will keep them in decent shape.

Well, just on side note...  I have a "normal" rasp to do that, and don't rasp on trail rides, but only in barn.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well you have to worry about those people who have the 'more is better' attitude.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He-he-he. There are ALWAYS such people. Lol! 

It's hard to imagine taking this thing out on trail ride, and somewhere in middle of park start rasping your tacked horse. That's just hilarious!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, that would be a bit odd


----------



## FoxField (Apr 8, 2009)

RidersRasp is not a trimming tool it is a maintenance tool for horse owners. People who would buy this tool? People who can not use a regular farriers rasp. People who pay attention to their horses hooves between farrier visits. RidersRasp has finish files, so you won't remove too much hoof wall. With RidersRasp you do not put the foot between your legs, you are beside the horse. Why didn't someone think of this tool before now? An emory board for the horse! Oh, and a Farrier invented it. Am I a RidersRasp expert or what? LOL


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have nothing wrong with people using it, but from the look (and the way the guy shown him) it does look very uncomfortable for me to use. I'd never buy one myself, but just go with the normal farrier rasp. I also really prefer to see what I'm doing when rasping the wall off...


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I would buy one, but a friend of mine is going to teach me how to shoe/trim horses this summer, so I'll just wait until then.


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the idea of this is great...the only thing is- have you seen the price of the actual rasp? The cost of the replacement files is exactly the same price as buying a new riders rasp????:shock: 
I will stick to using my regular rasp for doing a touch up of chips or something in between trims.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What I don't like about this marketing scheme is that it implies that with this tool, your horse will have good hoof balance and care. It's not the tool that does this, but the caregiver. Sounds like one of those early morning info-mercials to me.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

northernmama said:


> What I don't like about this marketing scheme is that it implies that with this tool, your horse will have good hoof balance and care. It's not the tool that does this, but the caregiver. Sounds like one of those early morning info-mercials to me.


There we go, that's what I was thinking when I saw this. I just didn't get it out quite right.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the concept is good, the product just needs some tweaking. I have a small rasp on a block of wood (my husband made it) It fits my hand well and I can't hurt myself as easy scraping off skin when I mean to scrape hoof. 
I will use it very occasionally for any chips. We keep a mustang roll on our girls though and the right angle of that file would make that impossible.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Vida, you are right on, the rasp would actually work AGAINST a natural trim, and NM, you are right in that it's just too gimicky. 

I don't like it at all, this is not the cure-all it's promised to be, it's not going to really balance a hoof, and is more likely to take too much off in the wrong places if you are going for a natural trim. Thumbs down from my experience. If you are that worried about touching up your own horses, get a regular finish rasp, but you can still mess things up, so please get advise first before you do ANY alterations on a hoof, touch ups or otherwise!


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've never owned a barefoot horse, so I'm not sure what it would be like. I shoe all 2 hooves on my horse. I mean, is it just for filing down "hang nail" type things? Cause I'd be afraid I would actually make their hoof uneven and unlike the way my farrier trims. My new horse only has front shoes, so I guess it might be useful

I saw it in my tack shop yesterday and was kinda frazzled by the idea of it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

jumpwhat007 said:


> I shoe all 2 hooves on my horse.


:lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey I know some 2 legged creatures like that. Difference is the horse rear end is where the head is. :lol:


----------



## rkroyer (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd like to hear all the glowing reports since people have had a chance to use this deal. How'd it go? Did it measure up to everyones expectations or did it fall short? Did you folks find that you can't rasp a round edge with a 90 degree angle? Will you just leave the trimming to pros?


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

personally if i had a horse, i'd leave my horses hooves to a knowledgeable farrier, lest I screw anything up. :shock:

~AL615


----------



## PaintingMissy (Nov 9, 2009)

My trainer just bought one of these and was soooo excited. She cant handle a regular rasp but this works fine for her.


----------

